# Do you like theme parks?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Upside down rides are the best
I like fast dizzy rides
I like the waterpark 
Only for the food like elephant ears and lemonade 
I love watching the entertainment 
The petting zoo rules
I don't like theme parks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i vote 'yes' i like theme parks


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I love theme parks. I used to buy a summer pass and go a couple times a week (alone) and ride the roller coasters and other fast rides.


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I love them but I had the ridiculously long lines. Sometimes you'll wait like an hour just ride a rollercoaster for 2 minutes lol. But it's cool if you haves friends with you (which I don't have), or family. Unfortunately I haven't been to one in over 10 years.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

I love water parks


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, I definitely don't like them. Just not my idea of fun.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I love theme parks! I've been on the Behemoth (Canada's biggest? rollercoaster) at Canada's Wonderland 21 or 22 times so far this season. My sister and I have made three trips so far and plan to go again sometime soon.

Spinning, upside down, fast stuff.. no matter. I've grown to like it all.

I don't bother with the waterpark or "entertainment".


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I like bumper cars and the ferris wheel


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

If the ride doesn't make me value the fact that I'm still alive afterward and question my sanity for even thinking about going on the ride in the first place, then I'm not interested.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes. I used to be afraid of upside down rides but now I enjoy them. Still my favorites are the wooden roller coasters.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

They're ok. I was scared of the big, fast, loopy/inversiony rollercoasters when I was younger, but now I've been on a few they don't bother me anymore. I'm not a huge fan of theme parks in general though, the lines are always so boring and long. You wait in line for 30 mins or longer to go on a 1-2 minute ride..


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I love theme parks, but I hate the long lines.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I do not like theme parks. Carnivals are fun though. I do not like roller coasters. They scare the heck out of me. I like fast rides though. The Tilt-a-Whirl is really fun.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I love theme parks, but it's not something I'd do alone.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bumper cars and ferris wheels are alright, nothing that spins for me though.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

motion sickness, trashcans with the stench of vomit wafting through the extremely dense, hot air, nasty oily food which contributes to the overall nausea, high prices, lots of annoying people, sun burn/skin damage, long lines, etc...

no.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes! When I was little I loved theme/amusement parks. My brother and I would beg my mom to take us. Upside down roller coasters were my favourite. The long lines really sucked, though. I haven't been to a theme park in a long time, I don't know if I'd like it as much as I use to.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I love theme parks. I actually went to one over the weekend. I usually chicken out and don't go on the rollercoasters, but this time I went on nearly all of them. The first one was terrifying, but I quickly got used to them and luckily didn't get sick (I took something for motion sickness) The weather was perfect, it wasn't too crowded and I had some much needed fun.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I love water parks, I was actually talked into going to six flags with my sister before summer officially started and it was fun, I rode one roller coaster, it was the first time I ever rode one. Personally I couldn't stand the parts where you would roll down a steep hill, makes my stomach feel funny, I could care less about being flipped around and stuff, just can't stand steep drops, though its something I could probably get over, the water park was fun though. I don't like going though because once its a few hours into opening you are like waiting a hour for each ride.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

The poll is unfair! I like more than one - 

I love bumper cars - I am good at them!! I 'll knock the hell outta yas!

IU love fast rololer coasters

I love the parades at night that a lot of them have

I love the whole lot

I love seeing the little kids on the little whirling teacups and choo choos.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I am desperately, melodramatically afraid of roller coasters. So no.

My brother actually tricked me into going on one to try and "cure me" (I thought it was a ride about dinosaurs, like a kids ride. It wasn't.) It didn't work. I was in shock the rest of the day. If anything it made me fear them more.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I love theme parks although I haven't been for few years. The faster and more daring the ride, the better! I would love to go again.


----------



## sprout (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't handle roller coasters, but I love the spin rides.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

TorLin said:


> i vote 'yes' i like theme parks


Same here, always loved them ever since I was a kid, and still do. It's sad I haven't been in many years and doesn't look like I'll be going any time soon. I wouldn't want to go alone.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Roller coasters are awesome.

I used to hate them, i think someone traumatised me taking me on really scary ones when i was a little kid. Forced myself to go on them over and over a few years back and since then i love roller coasters


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I like them, but I haven't been to any for a few years. Mainly because I've had nobody else to go with.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I love them. The scarier the ride the better. I could sit on one of those things all day. But the crowds and long lines ruin it.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

The faster the better.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I love theme parks! Roller coasters are the best  


















I have bad memories from the last theme park I went to


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, I love roller coasters! And other fast rides like that. I haven't been to a theme park in like 5.5 years, though


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm lame and don't really enjoy them all that much. i'm not that afraid of the rides (not in a bad way, at least) but i don't get that much.. fun or excitement out of them. same for the whole environment, too. meh.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

I like them, but I'm not insane about them.
If I go to a theme park, I'm definitely getting on some things, but I probably won't get on everything and go over and over again.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

I like fast rides but I don't like to be dizzy.


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

I love theme parks, which the exception of all the people, even if you buy a front of the line pass you still have to wait in line with 40 other people who also bought that pass. The only coaster I regret not going on is the one that goes through New York New York in Vegas, no one would go on it with me and I didnt want to go alone.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to be a huge roller coaster fanatic years ago and visited quite a number of theme parks over that period, and still enjoy spending a day at a good traditional theme park. Corporate chain parks like Six Flags though are awful, I don't like that environment at all, and none of their parks have a decent wooden coaster.

I've ridden somewhere around 200 coasters total, and at least 50 of those were wooden.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I haven't really been to any, but I guess parks are okay. I just prefer to feel like I'm not seconds away from death is all.


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

I love theme parks for the rollercoasters and the funnel cakes. I can go without the spinning/dizzying rides because I get bad motion sickeness and want to hurl.


----------

